# MTB an Hauptwache gestohlen: Bergamont Evolve 5.6



## BNZR (26. März 2012)

Ich bitte um eure Mithilfe.
Mir wurde gestern abend an der Hauptwache in Frankfurt mein Mountainbike geklaut (war angekettet, mit teurem dicken Schloss). Der Rahmen ist sehr auffällig und ich habe ihn bisher noch kein zweites Mal gesehen.

Es ist ein Bergamont Evolve 5.6, die Zahl auf dem Rahmn ist "76". Pedale sind Halb/Halb-Teile. Griffe sind Ergon-Griffe mit kleinen Hörnern. Keine Schutzbleche dran.

Danke!


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. März 2012)

BNZR schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eure Mithilfe.
> Pedale sind Halb/Halb-Teile.
> 
> Danke!



Chaisse! Halb/Halb, da meinst Du Shimano 324, halb Tatze halb Clickie, oder?
Ich halte die Augen offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BNZR (26. März 2012)

Genau, die Shimano 324!
Danke!


----------



## Asrael (26. März 2012)

War denn außer den Griffen und den Pedalen noch etwas nicht Serie? Also irgend etwas wonach man schauen könnte, auch sowas wie Fette Kratzer oder andere Macken?


----------



## BNZR (26. März 2012)

Die Kappe am daempferventil fehlt, am linken Gabelkopf ist ne Schramme, am Lenkkopf (?) auf der linken seite ist der Lack durch das Schaltkabel abgerieben. Ausserdem eine Halterung für die Shimano Powerled + Tachohalterung am Lenker. 

Wobei der Dieb wahrscheinlich das Bike gerade etwas umbaut. Gut, dass der Rahmen recht auffâllig ist.


----------



## BNZR (26. März 2012)

Hier ein Bild aus dem Katalog


----------



## Asrael (26. März 2012)

Ich halt die Augen offen und Drück dir die Daumen das dein Bike wieder auftaucht.


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

naja , auffällig find ich den rahmen  grad ´nicht ....


----------



## BNZR (29. März 2012)

Ja, jetzt nicht auf dem Trail. Aber im Frankfurter Stadtbereich ist ein Fully recht selten, wenn es nicht gerade das Baumarktmodell mit Glanzlack und Sprungfeder ist.


----------

